# dry mix cure or dissolve method for summer sausage?



## craig sexton (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to smoking meats and just today mixed up my first batch of venison summer sausage. My question is, I bout the LEM mix but I failed to recognize that it stated to dissolve both cure and mix. Instead, I evenly spread both over the meat and then added the water and mixed away. I do feel that I it mostly dissolved in the meat well as there was water in the pan that I kept mixing in to the water.

So, is this safe? I hope I didn't ruin the batch. Thanks for any help.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 19, 2015)

:welcome1:

As long as you mixed really well, you should be fine.


----------



## craig sexton (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I'm really fretting over this. I've got about 18lbs of this sausage in the fridge awaiting the smoker in the morning. 

I do think I mixed it pretty good. I just wasn't sure if it had to be dissolved in order to be more dispersed throughout the meat.

Craig


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 19, 2015)

Craig Sexton said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm really fretting over this. I've got about 18lbs of this sausage in the fridge awaiting the smoker in the morning.
> 
> I do think I mixed it pretty good. I just wasn't sure if it had to be dissolved in order to be more dispersed throughout the meat.
> 
> Craig



Nah, you're good.  Since it's sitting overnight, that's even better.  

I did a dry mix on my last 2 batches.  I sprinkle a little, mix, sprinkle, mix, keep at it until all of the spice/cure is mixed in, then mix more. 

Was the meat mixture really sticky when you finished mixing!   If so, you mixed well.  That means the myosin has started to work and will help bind the meat together.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2015)

CB gave you accurate advice. Dissolved Cure is easier to mix in but a good mixing and rest will distribute the cure just fine...JJ


----------



## craig sexton (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their input!! It puts my mind to ease allot. All 8 sausages are now in the smoker. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on my first smoke. I'll be sure to post pics and such later.

Thanks again and I wish everyone a Merry Christmas.

Craig


----------



## craig sexton (Dec 20, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard,

yes, the meat mixture was very "tacky" after the mixing and during the stuffing process. Thanks again!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 21, 2015)

Craig Sexton said:


> CrankyBuzzard,
> 
> yes, the meat mixture was very "tacky" after the mixing and during the stuffing process. Thanks again!


I'll bet those chubs are done by now.  How'd they turn out?

I haven't had lunch yet, a couple of pictures would help!


----------



## craig sexton (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey CrankyBuzzard,

Yep, they're done! Turned out pretty well for my first try. I made a few rookie mistakes. The chubs were a little long and the bottoms shriveled some after the ice water soak. So, I'll do these shorter next time. Also, I have to get another digital thermometer for better control of the chamber air temp. I think I cooked a little hot at the end as they seemed to have stalled at 145F for a while. Others have already stated to just wait it out.

Other than this, they're awesome and I'm stoked. I'm already thinking of all the improvements to make to my equipment and what's next on the list for smoking :)

Here's a few pics.













IMG_2417.JPG



__ craig sexton
__ Dec 20, 2015


















IMG_2414.JPG



__ craig sexton
__ Dec 20, 2015


















IMG_2419.JPG



__ craig sexton
__ Dec 20, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 21, 2015)

Watch out, that list seems to grow a lot as you move along in this madness we call a hobby!  

Great work! I want to see more soon!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice Bind! They look smooth and uniform...JJ


----------

